# HELP!!! PP97 big bear 350



## Gunnar2 (Aug 29, 2011)

I attempted to wire in fog lights to high beam wire bike had power before I started wiring up lights....now I have no power after wiring the lights I noticed the wires getting warm so I quickly diconnected them and now when I key on I get nothing I have power at fusable link under seat and at the bat but like I said when I key on I get nothing..... Suggestions.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe something is grounded out? How did you tie them in?


----------

